# FET in a natural cycle - what's the norm?



## Gisela (May 24, 2005)

I have just had an unsuccessful ICSI cycle (my second this year) although I have a previous successful one - and son to prove it - under my belt. I had previously done a natural FET (follwoing my first sucessful cycle) which didn't work and am now looking at doing one from the frozen embryos we got this time. I am looking at different clinics and would like to know what I should expect in the average natural cycle FET? i.e. use of scans and testers for ovulation and how long after ovulation you are meant to do the FET. It struck me as a very rough and ready techniique last time - how accurate do you have to be (what if the clinic doesn't open on a Sunday? How curucial are cyclogest pessaries and what are the statisitcs on sruviving the thawing process - I have 7 good grade embryos and am 42. I'd be very grateful if you or anyone else can answer these questions. Looking at this website it always strikes me how everybody else seems so much more clued up on this business. Many thanks.


----------



## sahara (Feb 12, 2004)

HI gisela

I had a natural fet cycle in july this year. I had a scan on day 9 and scans every other day to see what my folicles were doing, then when follie got to about 12mm i had to do opt till i got a positive and ring and tell them as soon as i got one and transfer was 5 days after that. i think it is normally 3 days but i had my LH surge on a thurs and they could not get me in till the next monday as the clinic was closed over the week end.

I had 3 embies and 2 survived the thaw.

I hope this helps you with some of your questions

Take care
Sarah


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I got my first + OPK on Thursday this week and my FET is Monday! Im quite nervous as we only have three frozen embies, so it was good to read Sahara had two survive. I will be happy with one (they are all grade one) but two would be wonderful.

I had scans on CD7 & CD12 - using OPKS from CD9 in case I O'd early (has been know to happen as early as CD10 before). Once my lining was 8mm they said no more scans, just phone them with my + OPK and book in for FET. I will be using progesterone supp's from Sunday night and having a week off work to chill-out.

It was weird - I actually had two follies growing naturally this month! If only I was a fertile-Mertle I could have twins 

My clinic puts back three embies if you are over 40. What have yours said? I think the statistics for surviving the thaw are around 65-70% so you might even have some left over for a sibling! Good luck!


----------

